# Word of the day



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

A cool word to throw out there when you're talking with your hunting buddies:

*crepuscular *


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Discovered that word in about 2003 when I first read the book 'Predator Calling' by the late Gerry Blair. Nice guy, emailed him back and forth a few times and he helped me out quite a bit. It's a fun word but I have found one can come off a little presumptuous when used around the 'common clay of the new west' :grin:


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Airborne said:


> Discovered that word in about 2003 when I first read the book 'Predator Calling' by the late Gerry Blair. Nice guy, emailed him back and forth a few times and he helped me out quite a bit. It's a fun word but I have found one can come off a little presumptuous when used around the 'common clay of the new west' :grin:


+1


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’ll play.
Also add ‘petrichor’ to your vocabulary.
It will make the babes in camp swoon over you!


----------

